# Coat Thickener?



## amjrchamberlain

My Willow has such a sparse coat. I noticed that it has gotten thinner over the winter time, so that now her legs have a thin fur covering it. When I lift it, the undercoat is still there, but it too looks extremely thin. She's healthy otherwise, nothing in her food has changed (to prompt the coat change). Bright coat otherwise, sparkly eyes, needs a dental app (set up for June), but otherwise, she's a healthy girl. 

Any tips for getting a thicker coat?

I looked at some show products but weren't sure which ones actually work.


----------



## Alto

I'd check thyroid levels to rule that out (low thyroid levels often affect coat), then adjust her diet; anything applied topically (shampoos, coat conditioners etc) are more about 'fluffing' what's there than improving growth.

Foods that are higher in fats & proteins may help her coat production - how old is she? spayed/intact? (coat loss is common with heat).


----------



## Andaka

I like foods with cold water fish (salmon, etc.) in them for coat production. Omega-3 fatty acids are important for the overall health of the dog, and that alone can improve coat.

But you can help some from the outside -- a good conditioner can help moisturize the skin and help the coat grow as well. Daily brushing can improve blood circulation to the skin and thereby help the coat too.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

This will be short - in the midst of bathing/packing etc for the Sunflower cluster. 

But I just wanted to thank you both for the ideas. 

I picked up the salmon and will make it a point to find a good conditioner.







We'll start it when we get back on Sunday evening. I'll probably ask you about specific products in this thread, sometime next week.









And I'll have her thyroid levels checked if we don't see an improvement over the next couple of months. She will be 4 years old, intact (but not in season). 

Thanks again!


----------



## GranvilleGSD

This doesn't do anything to help grow the coat, but I have some and it makes an out of coat dog look pretty good, and shiny!
Plush Puppy Volume Cream 

I have some in a spray bottle mixed with water. I'll spray it on while the coat is dry to dampen it, leave it on for a minute or two, then blow dry. I tried applying to a wet coat once at home, and I couldn't get the dog to dry, it was taking forever! Thankfully I didn't have a show that day!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Thanks Lindsay!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Does anyone know anything about a supplement called Showstopper? Someone was talking with me about it at the Cluster...


----------



## Xeph

Skip it, not worth the money


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Thanks Jackie!







She almost had me talked into buying it right then and there! LOL


----------



## GSDextrodinaire

I will disagree with jackie on the Show Stopper. It is an excellent product and used by a LOT by german show line owners. I have seen it make a HUGE difference in the coats of some dogs. I know a few working line folks who use it as well, when they aren't using the Super Fuel. 

I use the K9 SuperFuel which has a side effect of excellent coat. If I didn't use the Super Fuel I would use the Show Stopper. 

As with any supplement, and thoughts of improving coat condition, you have to treat the dog from the inside out. Diet is the main issue other than thyroid when dealing with skin and coat. 

I know a few folks who feed a less than quality kibble, and use the Show Stopper, with great success, as well.


----------



## Xeph

I just haven't had luck with it on my dogs, nor have some of my show dog friends (with Tervs, Collies, etc). Like any product it works better for some than others I imagine.

I prefer the InFlight stuff when I'm in a pinch


----------



## TMarie

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12This doesn't do anything to help grow the coat, but I have some and it makes an out of coat dog look pretty good, and shiny!
> Plush Puppy Volume Cream
> 
> I have some in a spray bottle mixed with water. I'll spray it on while the coat is dry to dampen it, leave it on for a minute or two, then blow dry. I tried applying to a wet coat once at home, and I couldn't get the dog to dry, it was taking forever! Thankfully I didn't have a show that day!


I also use Plush Puppy. The Volume Cream is excellent, I use it on my Shepherds and my Aussies, and am always very impressed with the results.


----------



## Smithie86

Two things that I have used with excellent results, not only on gsds.

Inflight Coat Formula and "The Stuff".


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Since the discussion about whether the K9 Showstopper works (or not), I decided to do a little product testing.







So, I have a pic before and we ordered the Showstopper (came in yesterday, started it today) and I'll take another pic in 30 days or so.







Of course, it is only 1 dog and she may (or may not) do well on it...but it'll be fun to see!









Then I might have to order the two that Sue recommended.









I love the product tips! Thanks guys!


----------



## Xeph

******* !


----------



## Liesje

I was interested in Show Stopper but a few people told me it's not really worth it for the price and that it has so many different ingredients. They said to just examine the dog's diet and specific needs and just add a supplement or two. In Nikon's case that would probably be more omega 3s since his food doesn't have any fish. When Kenya had a "dry" coat I just gave her a sardine once a day and that helped. Our breeder gave someone kelp to help grow more coat but I know with that you have to be careful of iodine levels. I like the fullness of Nikon's coat, I may just add a fish or fish oil in the future. Since the Sieger show is this week I'll probably just spray him with something if he looks dry. I brushed out a ton of undercoat today and he already looks shinier.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Well...after a month (ish) on the ShowStopper, I am ordering more. I am really impressed. The pictures don't show a big difference, but they don't seem to show how short her coat was before and how she actually has nice coat now! Much better! She has even put on weight (something we were struggling with before). Her color looks better too (but that could be just me. LOL). 

So, it's a keeper, for me! 

Now, what is the difference between it and the Super Fuel that someone mentioned?


----------



## Xeph

w00t! I'm glad it worked for you! I looked at the "Conformation" section every day hoping for an update!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

LOL Jackie - you should have PM'd! LOL I could have saved you the time! LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine

I believe the Show Stopper contains more things for the coat/skin like oils and the Super Fuel focuses more on things to help build muscle and strength.

I've used both, I did see some good results on Show Stopper with Bianca but it gets so expensive when they tell you to feed 2 huge scoops of the stuff per day. I ended up just buying a protein supplement and a good oil supplement instead, together they were less expensive than the Show Stopper and they don't contain any rice bran or whey. 
Bianca's condition is really good now with the protein and oil supplements and a good high-quality grain free food. I've also started using a kelp supplement. If I combine all those supplements the volume is probably half of the amount of Show Stopper I was giving her...


----------



## Xeph

I went with the Inflight for mine


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

Showstopper works great for my dogs!


----------



## amjrchamberlain

I just received my new order in (had to opt for a larger amount this time around) and put Apollo on it. His coat/weight has been yucky since our attempt at Raw with him. Hopefully it works as well for him as it did with Willow. 

RE: Showstopper dosage - now that Willow looks so well, we pulled her off of it for a month or so. She has maintained the look! So, she's back on it but at half the recommended dosage.


----------

